# 04' problems



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

04' A4, sometimes when I go to crank it up the rpm will go to 1000, then the car will shut off. It takes about 3 times to start, and on the last start it goes to 1500 rpm sits for a sec, then back down to where it's suppose to be. Also, it seems to bog down when i start from a light, kinda wants to die, then picks up, misfire? One more thing, when i floor it, the rpm shoot up, then a sec later the car takes off. Anyone else have this problem, or know how to rid it? No ses light. Only mods are new era intake, and slp loudmouth II exhaust. Thanks guys.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

nobody?


----------



## hellhammer (Apr 24, 2006)

In this case, that is what the dealer is for. I have had the starting issue that you mention and (for me) it was caused by not turning the key all the way off. Usually happened in the staging lanes when I would move the car a lot. You can check the simple stuff like the maf electrical and tubing connections, that can cause havoc for the computer.

Dave


----------



## Clueless (Mar 2, 2006)

Not really sure, as I'm not mechanically inclined, but it does sound like the same desciption of symptoms as when the mass airflow sensor (MAF) went out on my Thunderbird back when I had it. The Tbird would waver rpms, sometimes stalling, when I'd turn it on, and I'd find I'd have to give it a little gas and manually keep the rpms up before the car could maintain the rpms enough not to stall on idle. Also the car would shudder and bog down and sometimes stall on take-off. Sounds similar. 

But for all my (lack of) mechanical knowledge, I'd say it sounds like dealer time.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Whenever you do get a resolution from your dealer, please report back so in the future we can help diagnose someone else who is having the same problem. 
Good Luck.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

my goat has 50k miles, no warranty left. The problem went away on its on, wierd huh? My car is all goofey, radio volume shooting up real high, then dropping down, digital speedo showing 200mph when going 20, crazy stuff. When floored the rpm shoots up then the car takes off, ( I know thats the point, but it's not a instant response, it dosent bog down, it just takes a quick second), ya'lls gto the same? I havent drove any onther car in a while, maybe it just does that.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Most of that is very odd. The speedometer thing is something that virtually everyone has experienced at one time or other. Mine does it about once per day, for no apparent reason...usually on takeoff.
As for the rest of your symptoms, um, I'd say you've got a few problems.
The revving, but the car refuses to take off is probably a transmission issue. Something is probably broken, or about to break.


----------

